# Maguire URGENT Campbell County Pound - Virginia



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm a glutton for punishment and was browsing Petfinder at lunch (bad, bad, I know) But I saw this and thought I would post it in case anyone could help. Poor guy, wish I could get him. 
http://www.humanecampbell.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1166033


Maguire URGENT Campbell County Pound's Web Page








Won't you think about adopting me?

My RescueLogin to Remember your
Favorite Animals and Breeds!
*Print an adoption flyer for Maguire URGENT Campbell County Pound!*​
*Location:* Campbell County Animal Control Facility Rustburg VA 24588 434-821-4416
Name: Maguire URGENT Campbell County Pound
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Species: Dog
Breed: Golden Retriever (long coat)
Sex: Male (not neutered)
Current Size: 85 Pounds
General Potential Size: X-Large
Current Age: 7 Years 11 Months (best estimate)
Activity Level: Slightly Active
Good with People: Very Friendly
Description:
Maguire came to us as a stray. He is badly injured and needs medical attention immediately. There appears to be a major infection and gash on his neck; the odor is so strong , we can only assume the injury has been there for weeks. In addition, the coat is matted and clotted and we don't want to hurt him anymore by digging around in it. A vet visit is on the books for first thing today. If you would like to donate to his expenses, please make your payment by Paypal, by using the information at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... poor baby. Can you notify rescues in the area????? I wonder is that was an embedded collar or chain? Something really needs to be done for this sweetheart NOW>


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping... does anybody know of rescues in the area ?????


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The only rescue that I know of is http://www.grrand.org/. I dont have time to email them so if you can that will be great.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, what a sweet face. Poor guy.  I hope they are able to figure something out for him quickly!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I emailed ggrand at their info address. If anyone knows of a rescue closer, PLEASE contact. This sweetie really needs help.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Emailed

*Second Chance Dog Rescue *
1654 Truslow Rd 
Fredericksburg, VA 22406
Phone: 540-752-1741


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

emailed

Lost Dog and Cat Rescue Foundation
P.O. Box 223953
Chantilly, VA 20153-3953 
Phone: (703) 295-DOGS


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

jessi mom said:


> emailed
> 
> Lost Dog and Cat Rescue Foundation
> P.O. Box 223953
> ...


Thank you !!! Hope we hear some good news on him.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is a link to animal rescue in VA. I can email some but can others help?

http://dogrescues.org/petnet/pages/rescuesvacf.htm#fairfax


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please contact these GR rescues VA and WV for her!*

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Virginia.htm


http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-WestVirginia.htm

I emld. both the GR Rescue in VA and in Southeastern VA!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News*

Great News!

I emld. both of the GR Rescues and here is email I just rcvd. from Mary:

I found out about him yesterday and we're getting him this weekend.

His hold time isn't even up til Saturday so yes, he's safe. He's on antibiotics and pain meds and he should be fine.



Mary

Intake Coordinator - GRREAT 
(http://www.grreat.org)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!! I was worried about him.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Awsome!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so glad. I had moments today when I seriously thought about how I could make him work with my jealous Meggie. I hope he finds someone who loves him like he deserves.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Update: Looks like Maguire is older than they originally thought and is deaf. He looks like such a sweetheart. I'm glad the rescue is getting him and hope he finds a loving home. 

Maguire RESCUE PENDING's Web Page








Interested in adopting?

My RescueLogin to Remember your
Favorite Animals and Breeds!
*Print an adoption flyer for Maguire RESCUE PENDING!*​

Name: Maguire RESCUE PENDING
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Species: Dog
Breed: Golden Retriever (long coat)
Sex: Male (not neutered)
Current Size: 85 Pounds
General Potential Size: X-Large
Current Age: 9 Years 11 Months (best estimate)
Activity Level: Slightly Active
Good with People: Very Friendly
Description:
*UPDATE 1/15: Maguire has been cared for at a local animal hospital for two days, where his ulcerated wound is kept clean and he is being loved on by the staff there. Maguire is completely deaf and is also a very sweeet boy during his treatment of his wound. He is showing real appreciation for the care and love he is receiving there. He will be transferred to GREEAT on Sunday, if his owner does not come to reclaim him.
*
Maguire came to us as a stray. He is badly injured and needs medical attention immediately. There appears to be a major infection and gash on his neck; the odor is so strong , we can only assume the injury has been there for weeks. In addition, the coat is matted and clotted and we don't want to hurt him anymore by digging around in it. A vet visit is on the books for first thing today. If you would like to donate to his expenses, please make your payment by Paypal, by using the information at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maguire*

Maguire

I think Mary from GRREAT said he was being picked up tomorrow.
It sure wouldn't hurt to check and make sure he was picked up.
Poor Maguire,injured and deaf, too.


----------

